
Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs: Interactive Version - jarcane
http://xuanji.appspot.com/isicp/
======
Dangeranger
It's good to hear that this project is getting the attention that it deserves.
I have been reading SICP using this text for the last several months and found
it much easier for me, as I can immediately see and play around with the
Scheme code. When I was learning Python, the same was true using the
interactive version of "How to think like a computer programmer".
[http://interactivepython.org/runestone/static/thinkcspy/inde...](http://interactivepython.org/runestone/static/thinkcspy/index.html)

~~~
leoc
I really wish that _The Little Schemer_
[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/BTLS/](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/BTLS/)
and _The Seasoned Schemer_
[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/BTSS/](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/BTSS/)
were free, so that they could receive the same treatment.

~~~
zodiac
Author of Interactive SICP here - totally agreed! Anyone on HN happen to know
them?

------
arca_vorago
I just want to say that as a sysadmin who is working hard at expanding my
horizons, especially in my primary weak point, programming, the SICP book
really helped influence the way I operate and understand programming in
general. I couldn't more highly recommend a book, so it's really exciting to
see an interactive version.

------
weavie
Pretty neat.

To re-evaluate the code embedded within the text you need to press Ctrl +
Enter.

Not sure if I missed some instructions somewhere, I had to press random keys
until I worked out how to do it..

~~~
Cthulhu_
Clicking outside the code examples also seems to update it. I'd prefer it to
'live' update while you type, which should be a small tweak. Unless that has
unwanted side-effects.

------
Gracana
Cool!

Feature request: Remember if I've closed the sidebar and leave it closed when
I go to the next page. If I opt to keep it open, load the page with it open
instead of sliding it in every time.

~~~
jarcane
The issues page is here:
[https://github.com/zodiac/isicp/issues](https://github.com/zodiac/isicp/issues)

I just found the link today while looking for browser Scheme interpreters;
thought I'd share it.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149908)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8060034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8060034)

------
LaPrometheus
That's awesome! Make the learning more joyful.

------
rhc2104
Cool! What license is the code under?

~~~
jarcane
As indicated at the bottom of the index page, it's a CC BY-SA license:
[http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-
sa/3.0/deed.en_US](http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/deed.en_US)

------
q2
Thank You. Looking Good and inviting.

------
bostan
this is quite awesome.

